# OOF - Post your Out of Focus shots



## waday (Jul 22, 2016)

Post your OOF shots! I couldn't find a similar photo theme thread, so I started one. Apologies if this is duplicate.

This is meant to be a fun, photo theme thread


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Gary A. (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## snowbear (Jul 25, 2016)

I normally trash them, but I kept these two.


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## paigew (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## 407370 (Feb 19, 2017)

Cat pics OOF 75% of the time.......


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## petrochemist (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## limr (Feb 19, 2017)

Day 166 - the girls sniffing flowers by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 20, 2017)

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 20, 2017)

Parade_8783_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## waday (Feb 20, 2017)

Harrisburg-46 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Feb 20, 2017)

Wildwood-58 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Feb 20, 2017)

More motion blur than oof, but what the hey...




rAround and around by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## limr (Feb 20, 2017)

The only real sports by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Feb 20, 2017)

Birthday Bowling Bash-13 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 20, 2017)

soft purple2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## limr (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## waday (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah, He Made It by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 20, 2017)

limr said:


> More motion blur than oof, but what the hey...


Don't worry Leonore, most of the images on this thread show motion blur instead of OOF, perhaps with AF being standard many photographers don't know there's a difference?


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## waday (Feb 20, 2017)

petrochemist said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > More motion blur than oof, but what the hey...
> ...


Since when do photographers listen to rules?


----------

